# GLI/TT Brake upgrade on MKIV



## Hudabon (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys havent posted before in the Brake forum but I read the FAQ and a few threads and it sounds like the larger brakes of the 225TT/20th/GLI will fit the other Jetta/Golfs as long as the wheel is 16'' or larger...is this true? My question relates to a kit like this one:

http://www.dbcperformance.com/product_p/1.8tstg2.brk.pomtx.htm

Thanks in advance Im just curious if this is a straight forward bolt right in application.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

I believe you will need the dust shields too.but I would like to know if there is complete kits already put together. carriers, rotors ,dust shield and all hardware. that is what I would like.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hudabon said:


> Hey guys havent posted before in the Brake forum but I read the FAQ and a few threads and it sounds like the larger brakes of the 225TT/20th/GLI will fit the other Jetta/Golfs as long as the wheel is 16'' or larger...is this true? My question relates to a kit like this one:
> 
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/product_p/1.8tstg2.brk.pomtx.htm
> 
> Thanks in advance Im just curious if this is a straight forward bolt right in application.


for the front:
need the caliper carrier for the larger rotor.

rear: Need from the 20AE/337/GLI 1.8T: carrier and caliper. Cut the lip on the dust shield off.

the TT carrier, is not direct bolt-on. Requires a spacer for proper caliper clearance.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> the TT carrier, is not direct bolt-on. Requires a spacer for proper caliper clearance.


no it doesn't. the TT/20th brakes fit under a set of montreal II's just fine.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KG18t said:


> no it doesn't. the TT/20th brakes fit under a set of montreal II's just fine.


I wrote TT carrier, under the rear brakes portion. The 4Motion geometry of the rear carrier is not the same as the FWD version.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> I wrote TT carrier, under the rear brakes portion. The 4Motion geometry of the rear carrier is not the same as the FWD version.


Ah, yes. True. Oops. :banghead: :beer:


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

for the fronts you just need the carriers and rotors, rears calipers carriers, and rotors from a GLI,337 etc...


----------

